# Vakuumspannsystem Maschinensicherheit



## Fesan (8 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Maschinensicherheit in Kombination eines Vakuumspannsystems. Der aktuelle Aufbau macht Probleme nachdem der Not-Aus betätigt wird. Angeblich darf aus Sicherheitsgründen die Ansteuerung nicht geändert werden. ich finde jedoch nichts konkretes dazu. Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Zum Aufbau, Auf unserer CNC-Fräsanlage werden Werkstücke aus Aluminium bearbeitet. Diese werden durch ein Vakuumspannsystem fixiert. Die Teile sind teils mehrere cm Dick und bis über 3 Meter lang und einen Meter breit. Somit im unbearbeiteten Zustand bis zu ca. 250kg schwer. Die Luft wird von zwei Seiten abgesaugt. Nach diesen Anschlüssen ist je ein Wasserabscheider, vor den Wasserabscheidern ist je ein Ventil (Diese schliessen sobald der Not-Aus betätigt wurde rot markiert in der Skizze). nach diesen Ventilen gehen die Leitungen auf einen Speicher. Zwei Vakuumpumpen erzeugen den benötigten Unterdruck. Es läuft nur immer eine Pumpe die zweite ist für die Redundanz. Die Pumpen wechseln alle 120min, falls eine Pumpe zu wenig Unterdruck erzeugt springt die zweite automatisch mit ein. Die Steuerung der Pumpen ist nicht mit der Maschinensteuerung gekoppelt. Wir haben nun folgendes Problem. Sobald wir den Not-Aus betätigen schliessen die Ventile nach den Wasserabscheider. Somit wird nicht mehr abgesaugt. Da das System nicht zu 100% dicht ist, verlieren wir mit der Zeit das Vakuum (nach ca. 5-10min). Da der Bearbeitungstisch um seine eigene Achse gedreht werden kann, kann es passieren das das Werkstück im schlimmsten Fall vom Tisch fällt. Dies ist seitlich noch geführt jedoch schützt dies nur bedingt vor dem herunterfallen. Bei 250kg ist dies nicht nur für die Maschine schädlich sondern auch wen anschließend die Schutztüre geöffnet wird für das Bedienpersonal gefährlich.

Anbei eine Skizze vom Aufbau:



Ich würde gerne die Ventile nach betätigen eines Not-Aus offen lassen so wird weiter abgesaugt und die Platte wird gehalten. Dies sei angeblich nicht zulässig ich finde jedoch nichts konkretes. Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben der sich mit diesem Thema auskennt? Zudem was muss berücksichtigt werden, falls ich diese Ansteuerung ändern möchte?

Vielen Dank
Grüsse Stefan


----------



## SPSAlex83 (8 November 2022)

Moin Stefan, 

also ohne rechtsverbindliche Auskunft kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung sagen:
Du musst genau das tun, was gefährliche Zustände für den Bediener verhindert. Ob die Maschine oder das Werkstück Schaden nimmt steht erst mal an zweiter Stelle. (Auch wenn es hier Verhältnismäßigkeiten zu bedenken gibt)
Das bedeutet für mich auf den 1. Blick das Aufrechterhalten des Vakuums, wenn das Ausfallen ansonsten eine fallende Last und eine unmittelbare Gefahr für Personal bedeutet. (Vor allem kann ja die Last theoretisch genau dann dem Bediener entgegenkommen, wenn er die Schutzzone betritt.
Ich persönlich würde vielleicht sogar die Tischposition und den Unterdruck überwachen und die Schutztüre erst freigeben, wenn Tisch in aufrechter Position oder Unterdruck gewährleistet. 
Das sind aber jetzt alles so spontane Überlegungen in den Raum geworfen. Da gibts hier sicherlich Pro's hier, die das besser beurteilen könne.

Ich kann z.B. so adhoc nicht beurteilen, ob vom Vaccum und dem ganzen Aufbau drum herum selbst ev. auch Gefahren ausgehen, die man mit einem Not-Halt verhindern will?!. Jemand der die Sicherheitsbeurteilung gemacht hat, muss sich da Gedanken gemacht haben. 
Wer sagt denn, dass das nicht zulässig ist und warum?
Bei einer CNC würde ich vermuten, dass es eine Klasse C Norm gibt, in der die Anforderungen drin stehen?!

Alle Bewegungen(außer Einrichten) finden doch hinter verschlossener Türe statt, oder?. Wird auch das Vakuum erst nach Schließen der Türe aufgebaut?
Den Not-Halt vermute ich als letzte Instanz beim Einrichten mit *offener *Schutztüre und Versagen der Tippfunktion o.Ä. 
Der normale Betrieb, hinter verschlossener Schutztüre, erfordert für mich als CNC Laien erst mal keinen Not-Halt, außer um wie häufig den *Betrieb *zu beenden, wenn was beim Prozess schief läuft. 

VG Alex


----------



## holgermaik (8 November 2022)

Hallo Stefan
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe seit ihr Betreiber. Hier gilt erstmal die BetrSichV.
Eigenmächtig würde ich erstmal nichts ändern. Das Thema ist sehr komplex.
Als erstes stellt sich die Frage warum das Vakuum verloren geht. Hier wäre eine Reparatur evtl. als erstes sinnvoll.
Ein Not Aus ist eine zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahme die für den Notfall gedacht ist und nicht zum geplanten Schalten einer Maschine. Die Betriebsanleitung des Herstellers sollte die notwendigen Maßnahmen enthalten.

Für den sicheren Betrieb ist der Betreiber verantwortlich. (dein Chef, Betriebsleiter,....)
Wenn die Maschine noch neu ist, habt ihr vielleicht auch einen verdeckten Mangel, für den der Hersteller verantwortlich ist.

zu deiner geplanten Änderung
als erstes ist eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach BetrSichV erforderlich um den Istzustand zu dokumentieren. Danach ist zu beurteilen ob die Maschine nach dem Stand der Technik sicher ist.
Solltet ihr dabei feststellen, das dies nicht so ist sind Maßnahmen erforderlich. 
Hierbei wäre zu Prüfen ob der Umbau eine wesentliche Änderung darstellt. Gegebenenfalls werdet ihr zum Hersteller und die gesamte CE- und Konformitätsprozedure ist durchzuführen.

Mein Tip
setze dich mit dem verantwortlichen Leiter zusammen, holt euch wenn nötig externe Hilfe dazu. 
*Keine eigenmächtigen Veränderungen vornehmen.*


Holger


----------



## SPSAlex83 (8 November 2022)

Ist Stefan auf der Betreiberseite? War für mich nichts so ersichtlich..Falls dem so ist, ist die Sachlage tatsächlich aus anderem Blickwinkel zu betrachten.


----------



## Fesan (8 November 2022)

Hallo Alex, Hallo Holger,

Genau ich bin in der Abteilung Instandhaltung auf der Betreiberseite tätig. Die Maschine ist schon etwas älter (Baujahr 2012).
Das Vakuumspannsystem ist nicht original vom Hersteller dies ist ein zusätzliches Equipment. Leider wird hier nicht alles so sauber Dokumentiert und ich finde keine Unterlagen welche das Vakuumsystem betreffen. Den Hersteller welcher die Steuerung für die Vakuumpumpen erstellt hat habe ich bezüglich Unterlagen gestern schon kontaktiert (noch keine Antwort).
Das System wurde soviel ich mitbekommen habe aber schon immer auf der Maschine genutzt (ich bin erst ein Jahr in dieser Firma tätig). Die Steuerungen für die Pumpen hat jedenfalls auch das Baujahr 2012.



> Alex: Das bedeutet für mich auf den 1. Blick das Aufrechterhalten des Vakuums, wenn das Ausfallen ansonsten eine fallende Last und eine unmittelbare Gefahr für Personal bedeutet.


Dies ist auch mein Gedanke. Möchte dies aber auf keinen Fall vorschnell ändern, weil mir nicht bekannt ist weshalb dies mit dem Not-Aus verknüpft ist. Da diese Änderung demnach auch mit der Personen/Maschinen Sicherheit zusammenhängt. 



> Alex: Wer sagt denn, dass das nicht zulässig ist und warum?


Diese Aussage kam von meinem Vorgänger laut Produktion. Warum -> Dies würde mich eben auch interessieren. Dokumentiert ist jedenfalls leider nichts.



> Holger: Als erstes stellt sich die Frage warum das Vakuum verloren geht


Da die Ventile zum Speicher und den Pumpen geschlossen werden, besteht der Speicher nur noch aus dem Volumen von den zwei Wasserabscheider und den Leitungen. Die Werkstücke werden teils auf einer Fläche von bis zu 3m2 auf Matten "angesaugt". So kommt es teils zu Undichtheiten. Nach 5-10min ist dann schlussendlich vorbei mit dem Vakuum und das Werkstück löst sich.



> Holger: Mein Tip
> setze dich mit dem verantwortlichen Leiter zusammen, holt euch wenn nötig externe Hilfe dazu.
> *Keine eigenmächtigen Veränderungen vornehmen.*


Ich werde als nächstes auf den Leiter zugehen und ihm die Problematik erklären. Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein damit alles richtig umgesetzt wird und die Änderung auch erlaubt ist werde ich auf einen externen Fachmann zugehen.


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Elektriko (8 November 2022)

Fesan schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Ventile nach betätigen eines Not-Aus offen lassen so wird weiter abgesaugt und die Platte wird gehalten. Dies sei angeblich nicht zulässig ich finde jedoch nichts konkretes.



Welche wäre die Gefahr diese Ventile offen zu lassen?


----------



## JesperMP (8 November 2022)

Wer die Anlage als eine Einheit zusammengesetzt hat, hat die Verantwortlichkeit.
Die Vacuum Pumpe Hersteller hat vielleicht nur eine Pumpe geliefert und sonnst nicht.
Passiert es ein schwehren Unfall kommt das Polizei und bittet u.A. um die Technische Dossier. Gibt es kein Technische Dossier, dann kommt jemand in die Haft- vermutlich dein Chef.

Was folgt is ohne Verantwortung:
Zu den ursprüngliche Frage. Ja es ist erlaubt das Vacuum zu aufhalten wenn ein Not-Aus gedruckt wird.
Dies ist zugelassen durch die Norm wenn es kein Risiko verursacht. Und ist eine akseptable Massnahme wenn es eine Risiko mindert.
Wie du es beschreibt, dann wird das Stück fallen nach eine Zeit ohne Vacuum. Dies muss berücksigtigt werden durch zusätsliche Massnahmen, wie Beschilderung und/oder die Möglichkeit dass gefähliche Areal zu sperren, und/oder die hängende Teil fangen oder befestigen.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (8 November 2022)

Fesan schrieb:


> Dies ist auch mein Gedanke. Möchte dies aber auf keinen Fall vorschnell ändern, weil mir nicht bekannt ist weshalb dies mit dem Not-Aus verknüpft ist. Da diese Änderung demnach auch mit der Personen/Maschinen Sicherheit zusammenhängt.


OK, ich gebe Holger erst mal Recht. Du sitzt auf der Betreiberseite und solltest deswegen *erst mal *nicht selbst irgendetwas ändern. 
Also verstehe ich richtig, dass die Vakuum Absaugung nachträglich eingebaut wurde, oder ist das ein Zusatz, den der Maschinenhersteller selbst nicht gebaut aber eingebaut hat? Also wurde die Maschine mit Vakuumierung so im Gesamten geliefert?
Dies ist keine ganz triviale Geschichte, da eine *nachträgliche *Änderung bzw. Erweiterung, wie Holger schon gesagt hat, die Konformität erlöschen lassen *kann*. 
Das beträfe unter Umständen auch Änderungen, die ihr vor Ort selbst durchführen würdet. Da wäre ich bei Sicherheitsfunktionen (diese sind nicht immer direkt zu identifizieren) sehr vorsichtig! 
Bei *Erhöhung *der Sicherheit, also durch Aufrechterhalten des Vakuums in euerem Fall und somit Verhinderung dass Lasten abfallen, führt dies nicht zur Erlöschung. Es geht bei der wesentlichen Veränderung ja um zB. Funktionserweiterungen, Leistungssteigerungen etc. und möglichen *neuen *Risiken oder Erhöhung vorhandener Risiken.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (8 November 2022)

Und noch eine Frage. Wenn die Vakuumierung ein *Zusatz* ist, wie hält das Werkstück denn dann ohne? Muss dieser dann anderweitig verspannt werden oder wie schaut die CNC im Normallfall ohne die Vakuumierung aus?


----------



## holgermaik (8 November 2022)

Fesan schrieb:


> Dies sei angeblich nicht zulässig


die Aussage kenne ich auch. kommt meistens wenn niemand Verantwortung übernehmen will.

Ohne die Maschine zu kennen würde ich sagen, das Kind ist mit der Montage der Vakuum Einheit schon in den Brunnen gefallen. 
Suche mal nach LASI-Papier. Vielleicht ist da was zu holen.


----------



## Fesan (8 November 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Welche wäre die Gefahr diese Ventile offen zu lassen?


Ich sehe keine Gefahr. Ausser ich würde etwas nicht berücksichtigen?



JesperMP schrieb:


> Zu den ursprüngliche Frage. Ja es ist erlaubt das Vacuum zu aufhalten wenn ein Not-Aus gedruckt wird.
> Dies ist zugelassen durch die Norm wenn es kein Risiko verursacht. Und ist eine akseptable Massnahme wenn es eine Risiko mindert.


In welcher Norm ist dies niedergeschrieben?



SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich richtig, dass die Vakuum Absaugung nachträglich eingebaut wurde, oder ist das ein Zusatz, den der Maschinenhersteller selbst nicht gebaut aber eingebaut hat? Also wurde die Maschine mit Vakuumierung so im Gesamten geliefert?


Diese wurde nicht vom Maschinenhersteller eingebaut soviel habe ich in Erfahrung gebracht. Die Maschine wurde ohne Vakuumspannsystem vom Maschinenhersteller geliefert.



SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Bei *Erhöhung *der Sicherheit, also durch Aufrechterhalten des Vakuums in euerem Fall und somit Verhinderung dass Lasten abfallen, führt dies nicht zur Erlöschung. Es geht bei der wesentlichen Veränderung ja um zB. Funktionserweiterungen, Leistungssteigerungen etc. und möglichen *neuen *Risiken oder Erhöhung vorhandener Risiken.


würde dies auch gelten wen ich die Änderung mache aber ich der Betreiber bin? Erlischt in diesem Falle die CE nicht da ich danach der Hersteller bin. Da zum Vakuumsystem auch nichts dokumentiert ist oder nicht mehr auffindbar ist, wird es auch schwierig die Änderung nachzutragen.



SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage. Wenn die Vakuumierung ein *Zusatz* ist, wie hält das Werkstück denn dann ohne? Muss dieser dann anderweitig verspannt werden oder wie schaut die CNC im Normallfall ohne die Vakuumierung aus?


"Zusatz" die Werkstücke werden nur mit der Vakuumspannvorrichtung gehalten. Alle Produkte werden mit dieser Spannvorrichtung bearbeitet. Dies ist der "Normalfall" Dieses System wurde auf den Maschinentisch montiert.


Ich sehe schon ich bin hier in einen schönen Schlamassel gerutscht.


----------



## holgermaik (8 November 2022)

Fesan schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon ich bin hier in einen schönen Schlamassel gerutscht.





Fesan schrieb:


> Diese wurde nicht vom Maschinenhersteller eingebaut soviel habe ich in Erfahrung gebracht. Die Maschine wurde ohne Vakuumspannsystem vom Maschinenhersteller geliefert.


Und es wird nicht besser.
"Zusammfügen von Maschinen aus vollständigen oder unvollständigen Maschinen"
wäre das nächste Thema dazu.

Ich denke die Maschine hat kein CE. Wäre zu prüfen.


----------



## Elektriko (8 November 2022)

Fesan schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Gefahr. Ausser ich würde etwas nicht berücksichtigen?


Wenn keine neue/zusätzliche Gefahr gibt, und "nur" die Sicherheit verbessert ist,  sehe ich kein Problem (muss dokumentiert werden)
Noch mehr..... ich würde in der Richtung redundante Ventile zu installieren (oder mindestens Gedanken machen)


----------



## Tommi (8 November 2022)

Ich würde gerne die Ventile nach betätigen eines Not-Aus offen lassen so wird weiter abgesaugt und die Platte wird gehalten.

Ja, das geht, Anhang xxx der EN 60204-1. Stichwort "Not-Ein, Not-Start". Ich schaue das morgen genau nach...


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2022)

Jungs … Was habt ihr immer mit dem CE?
Das interessiert in aktuellen Zusammenhang erstmal überhaupt nicht.
Es wurde festgestellt, dass die Anlage nicht sicher ist.
Für das Betreiben von Maschinen und Einrichtungen ist die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung das Gesetz.
Der Mangel muß dokumentiert werden und mit einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung festgelegt werden, ob und wie ein Weiterbetrieb möglich ist. TOP-Prinzip Technische, Organisatorische  oder Personelle Maßnahmen.
Bis zum entgültigen Beseitigen des Fehlers kann zum Beispiel ein Warnschild und eine Unterweisung der Mitarbeiter reichen. Betonung auf *kann*!
Vor der Durchführung einer technischen Veränderung muß die Prüfung auf wesentliche Veränderung durchgeführt werden. Das Ding ist das Papier nicht wert, auf dem es steht. In dem Fall kommt es zu einer Erhöhung der Sicherheit, also zu 99,99% keine wesentliche Veränderung.
Jetzt kommen wir mal in die Nähe von CE. Für die CE ist eine Risikobeurteilung notwendig. In der sollte auch die Vakuumspanneinrichtung betrachtet sein. Inkl. notwendigen PL. Gut wenn man die Risikobeurteilung als Betreiber hat, aber der Hersteller muss sie nicht automatisch mitliefern. Gehört zu den Vertragsbedingungen.
Hat man sie nicht, muß die Änderung aber machen, dann muß man, da keine wesentliche Veränderung, die Gefährdung im Zusammenhang mit der Spanneinrichtung und aller ihrer mechanischen, elektrischen und sonstigen Schnittstellen betrachten und bewerten. Also fast das selbe wie bei einer Risikobeurteilung, aber eben im Kontext der Betriebssicherheitsverordung. Auch hier gilt immer schön dokumentieren.
Also 30 Minuten um die Ventile aus dem Not-Halt-Kreis zu nehmen und 3 Tage für die Doku.

Just my 2 Cent ohne Verbindlichkeit


----------



## Fesan (9 November 2022)

So ich habe heute morgen einmal damit verbracht unser Archiv nach Unterlagen zu durchsuchen. Siehe da ich habe noch ein Ordner gefunden. In diesem Ordner ist die ganze Dokumentation vom Vakuumspannsystem inkl. CE. Was ich auch aus den Plänen entnommen habe ist die Ansteuerungen dieser zwei Ventile. Diese sind original nicht mit dem Not-Halt verknüpft. In der Vergangenheit muss dies jemand abgeändert haben. Diese Änderung wurde jedoch nicht dokumentiert. Um dies rückgängig zu machen ist dies folgendes ausreichend? Wenn ich den jetzigen Ist-Zustand dokumentiere. Umbau ausführe mit der Begründung Rückbau auf den original Zustand welcher sicherer ist als der aktuelle Zustand. Durch das Aufrechterhalten des Vakuums das Risiko auf ein herunterfallendes Werkstück minimiert wird.


----------



## JesperMP (9 November 2022)

Ich bin der Meinung dass das Anlage muss in den Stand behalten werden oder zurück zu den Stand gebracht welche den EU Konformitätserklärung übereinstimmt.
Wenn man etwas korrigiert (egal ob ein Sicherheitsteil defekt war, oder weil jemand es falsch verbunden hatte) muss man nach die Korrektur die Sicherheit testen.
Ich denke du sollst nicht argumentieren warum du die Ventile verbindest so dass sie nicht zu macht bei ein Not-Aus. Du sollst einfach dokumentieren dass die ursprüngliche Zustand wieder hergestellt wurde und die Sicherheit erfolgreich getestet wurde.

Gibt es in die gefundene Dokumentation eine Bedienungsanweisung ? Eine Anlage muss immer eine Bedienungsanweisung mit Sicherheitsvorschriften haben.


----------



## Fesan (11 November 2022)

Ja es gibt in der Dokumentation der Anlage eine Bedienungsanweisung. Hier sind auch Seitenweise Sicherheitsvorschriften vorhanden. Leider bezieht sich hier nichts auf das Vakuumspannsystem.
Wie gesagt im Elektroplan der CNC Maschine und im Elektroplan von dem Vakuumspannsystem gibt es diese Verknüpfung vom Not-Aus nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (11 November 2022)

Fesan schrieb:


> So ich habe heute morgen einmal damit verbracht unser Archiv nach Unterlagen zu durchsuchen. Siehe da ich habe noch ein Ordner gefunden. In diesem Ordner ist die ganze Dokumentation vom Vakuumspannsystem inkl. CE. Was ich auch aus den Plänen entnommen habe ist die Ansteuerungen dieser zwei Ventile. Diese sind original nicht mit dem Not-Halt verknüpft. In der Vergangenheit muss dies jemand abgeändert haben. Diese Änderung wurde jedoch nicht dokumentiert. Um dies rückgängig zu machen ist dies folgendes ausreichend? Wenn ich den jetzigen Ist-Zustand dokumentiere. Umbau ausführe mit der Begründung Rückbau auf den original Zustand welcher sicherer ist als der aktuelle Zustand. Durch das Aufrechterhalten des Vakuums das Risiko auf ein herunterfallendes Werkstück minimiert wird.


Wiederherstellen des Orginalzustandes ist nicht verkehrt.
Dokumentieren solltest du das auf jedenfall.


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2022)

Hmmm......
es ist noch eine Frage ob das Vakuumspannsystem mit die gefundene EU Konformitätserklärung und Sicherheitsanweisungen gedeckt sind.
Scheinbar nicht.
Dass das Vakuumspannsystem in die Bedieningsanweisung nicht genannt ist deutet daran das es an die Anlage nachher angebaut wurde.
Es wäre eine grosse Mangel dass das die Gefahr in die Sicherheitsanweisungen nicht genannt ist. Das ein schwehren Teil fallen kann und damit ein Gefahr erzeugt sollte offenbar sein.
Wie gesagt, wer das System als eine Einheit zusammenbaut hat die Verantwortlichkeit.

Wenn die Hersteller nichts von das Vakuumspannsystem kennt kann es sein das eine erneute Risikobeurteilung für den gesammte Anlage gemacht werden muss.


----------



## s_kraut (14 November 2022)

Ich finde das Anforderungsprofil an diese Sicherheitsfunktion sehr interessant.

Es ähnelt ja der vom magnetisch wirkenden Hallenkran.

Daher völlig unsinnig das in ein Not-Halt einzubinden. Zack, Power aus, Teil fliegt...

Da würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen darum, dass die "Vakuumspeicher" groß genug sind, damit die Bauteilfixierung auf jeden Fall sicher länger hält als bis die Bewegung des Werkzeugs im blödesten Fall zum Stehen gekommen ist. Ein Zettel Papier mit den zwei Buchstaben "CE" wird das nicht klären.


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2022)

Unterschied zum Hallenkran ist, dass es hier noch Schutztüren gibt.
Diese sollten im Automatikbetrieb die Personen schützen. 
Interessant wird es beim Öffnen der Tür, wenn sich Personen im Gefahrbereich aufhalten.


----------



## s_kraut (14 November 2022)

Relevant kann auch sein, wie robust die Schutzeinhausungen ausgeführt sind, weil ja doch große Werkstückmassen im Einsatz sind.

eddit: das wird Aufgabe des Konstrukteurs sein und nicht Aufgabe des Programmierers! 

Je nach Konstellation sollte man nicht nur Sicherheit vor unbefugtem Zutritt schaffen, sondern auch Sicherheit vor plötzlich-unplanmäßigem Werkstückaustritt.

Wir hatten leider damals einen bedauerlichen Fall/fail, in dem sich heiße Bauteil-Splitter an der Grenze zur Schmelztemperatur durch die Schutzeinrichtung also durchs Plexiglas und die Arbeitsklamotten sich bewegt haben. Zwanzig Jahre her, ich war selber nicht dabei aber die Schilderungen werde ich nicht vergessen können.
Ursache: Eintauchtiefe vom Presswerkzeug falsch eingestellt. Beweglich-Trennende Schutzeinrichtung schützte vor Zugriff. Aber nicht vor Austritt. Viel Energie im Spiel, flüssiger Stahl spritzt unter hoher Energie dahin wo er muss. Plexiglas ist bei solchen Energien ungefähr so wie eine Seifenblase.
Bei den Recherche-Arbeiten der DGUV kam es noch zu einem ähnlichen Unfall - Test erfolgreich.


----------



## Blockmove (15 November 2022)

Das sind immer die Beispiele, wo dir als Konstrukteur Normen, RBU und Berechnungstools eben nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich hab mich da auch schon mit einem “Sicherheitsexperten“ gestritten, weil da eben nur Standardsprüche wie „Sie müssen die Risiken betrachten und bewerten“ kamen. Es gibt einfach Maschinen und Anlagen, die ein höheres Restrisiko haben. Ein elektromagnetisches oder Vakuum-Spannsystem gehört da eben dazu. Du hast im Problemfall eine gewisse Restmenge Energie (Akku, Vakuumspeicher) und danach wird es in irgendeiner Form gefährlich.


----------

